# Bellator 179 (London)



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Event: Bellator 179
Date: 19th May 2017
Venue: SSE Arena (Wembley)
Location: London










Main Event
170: Rory MacDonald (18-4) vs. Paul Daley (39-14)

Main Card
205: Liam McGeary (12-1) vs. Linton Vassell (18-5)
265: Cheick Kongo (26-10) vs. Augusto Sakai (9-0)
170: Alex Lohore (11-1) vs. Dan Edwards (14-14)
155: Alfie Davis (7-1) vs. Jay Dods (6-0)
265: Stav Economou vs. Dan Konecke (10-9)
125: Jamie Powell (6-1) vs. Amir Albazi (9-0)
185: Mike Shipman (9-1) vs. Marcin Prostko (4-3)
170: Nathan Jones (10-5) vs. Umer Kayani (7-3)
265: Neil Grove (12-8) vs. Lukasz Parobiec (13-6)
150: Jeremy tetley (10-8) vs. Chase Morton (6-3)


----------

